# You just got burned by a bus driver!



## emdq

I'm looking to have -You just got burned by a bus driver! - translated into Russian for a tv script. I tried google translate but it didn't work. The context is that three teens - two boys and one girl - just got the school bus door shut in their faces because the bus driver is tired of them being late so he just drives off and leaves them standing there. Their older Russian woman neighbor is standing nearby and she says "You just got burned by a bus driver" except in Russian [there will be english subtitles on the screen] She says it in a mocking way and I mean burned as in dissed or snubbed.
Thanks


----------



## LilianaB

Are you sure this is the right idiom? I have only heard that _if you play with danger you will get burnt_. Could you paraphrase it, please, so it can get transalted into Russian.


----------



## gvozd

I can provide a translation, but, to be honest, it doesn't have much sense to me. What did that neighbour mean? That it's a shame to be insulted by a mere bus driver?


----------



## emdq

It actually would make more sense to have it be - You just got burned - Instead of having the bus driver part to. And the neighbor is saying it because they're these spoiled rich kids and she's just rubbing it in because they think that everyone will just wait on them, and the bus driver decided to teach them a lesson.

Synonyms are like - slammed, dissed, snubbed, taught a lesson, defeated, insulted by. Anything like that. It's an american slang word so I don't know if it can be translated exactly.
Thanks.


----------



## LilianaB

It definitely cannot be translated this way, and to tell you honestly, I have never heard it exactly this way. What kind of slang does it come from? I will definitely think about a good Russian expression for that kind of situation.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

I'd suggest that the elderly Russian woman is unlikely to say something which is a translation of modern-day US slang.  She is going to use language which comes naturally to her and say something in Russian which fits the context, maybe the equivalent of "Serves you right!" - "Так вам и надо!" or ""Вот вам поделом!", but wait for the natives.

[A language note on this trendy word among people for whom three syllables is too complicated: to _dis_ or to _diss_ (it doesn't matter whether you spell it with one s or two) - to disrespect or disparage.]


----------



## LilianaB

Ну вот как вам досталось.


----------



## gvozd

Enquiring Mind said:


> "Так вам и надо!"






Enquiring Mind said:


> "Вот вам поделом!"


 A bit clumsy. Вот вам и поделом теперь; поделом вам would be better.


----------



## gvozd

LilianaB said:


> Ну вот как вам досталось.



This doesn't fit the context at all, I think. Your phrase looks like a consolation, being written. Only with a certain undertone it'll fit but I'm still not sure.


----------



## LilianaB

It does. The intended English expression was _you got burned_. This is the closest translation.


----------



## gvozd

LilianaB said:


> It does. The intended English expression was _you got burned_. This is the closest translation.



It doesn't. To be honest, it hurts my Russian ears a bit. What's more, it has a subtle tinge that certainly express a consolation. I'd suggest

*Ну вот вам и досталось!* - this would be more precise.


----------



## LilianaB

It does not hurt many other Russian ears. I am sorry to hear that. Maybe you don't feel the emotional value of the English expression. It was not supposed to be totally nasty. You assumed, I think that the elderly lady was nasty.  Your version is great, too. It is slightly stronger. (the last one)


----------



## _Utente

LilianaB said:


> It does not hurt many other Russian ears. I am sorry to hear that. Maybe you don't feel the emotional value of the English expression. It was not supposed to be totally nasty. You assumed, I think that the elderly lady was nasty.


Hi, Liliana, I think, you're right, the suggestion is good. But you have to state that the stress is on the word "вот", and that the whole phrase is said in a bit sad tone, slightly mocking indeed (really slightly, almost impossible to notice, but relatively easy to guess). Of course, there's no way to express it in writing, so in writing the phrase does hurt Russian ears by looking excessively consolating, as gvozd stated, but, as the phrase is supposed to be said in sound by a native speaker, by an actress, I think, it would go OK and fit the context precisely.

The phrase you've suggested is not slangy at all, rather the opposite. I don't know, maybe it's a defect? A slangy version might use something like "надули", but it would sound probably too harsh.

emdq, what is the next phrase in the scenario? I mean, what are the teens supposed to reply?


----------



## LilianaB

If he wants it slightly stronger, I think the OP may use Gvozd's phrase. He can also ask other people which phrase is better in this context. I am glad Utente, you acknowledged that the phrase is OK. Of course, the stress should be on вот.


----------



## gvozd

LilianaB said:


> It does not hurt many other Russian ears.



How do you know that, I wonder? Your phrase is grammatically OK but I can't help the feeling that it is brought from 70-80s.


----------



## LilianaB

I know many things, you don't know. Nothing bad meant here. You are not the only Russian person in the world.   There are plenty of people to ask, if am being accused of using the wrong phrase. You might be right. It may be slightly outdated. I am more used to the language spoken by people who are about forty or older. Language is changing. It may also be something regional? I am more used to standard literary language, the language from Northern Russia, or St. Petersburg, and Siberia, to a certain degree. Some of the younger people from Russia in their twenties that left Russia when they were children they don't speak good Russian at all, so I would not go by what they use.


----------



## _Utente

gvozd said:


> Your phrase is grammatically OK but I can't help the feeling that it is brought from 70-80s.


Amusingly, I have no such feeling. You might try to say the phrase in a different voice than you're expecting it to be from the writing.  Of course, in writing the phrase would be a really bad choice, but in sound, if said appropriately, it might really fit.

The only feeling that I have from the phrase is that the old person is a rather literate woman, but nobody knows to what degree. emdq did not state, what kind of woman the lady is, so a (more or less — nobody can guess how much) literate person would go just as well.


Enquiring Mind said:


> I'd suggest that the elderly Russian woman is unlikely to say something which is a translation of modern-day US slang.


There's amazing diversity among elderly Russian women... A translation — I don't think so either, but they might use some kind of "старушачий" language, or something yet different.


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, I agree. Russian society is very diverse. I usually hear the things I write, so I don't really know what they look like just on paper. Even if I wanted, I couldn't imagine language without the sound.  An older funny lady, could use some sort of slang.


----------



## Maroseika

LilianaB said:


> It does not hurt many other Russian ears. I am sorry to hear that. Maybe you don't feel the emotional value of the English expression. It was not supposed to be totally nasty. You assumed, I think that the elderly lady was nasty.  Your version is great, too. It is slightly stronger. (the last one)



Sorry to say, Liliana, but your variant - no matter how close it is to the English original - sounds quite unnatural. I can hardly imagine a native saying such strange phrase.


----------



## covar

"Досталось вам, ребятки, от шофера!"


----------



## _Utente

Maroseika said:


> Sorry to say, Liliana, but your variant - no matter how close it is to the English original - sounds quite unnatural. I can hardly imagine a native saying such strange phrase.


Again, Maroseika. Liliana's phrase is extremely badly written. It can't be written well. But, if pronounced correctly — not the way the writing suggests, I mean, with different stress and tone, — then it fits the context really well and sounds very natural and not strange at all. Just try to pronounce it in the correct way, and you will see.


----------



## Maroseika

_Utente said:


> Again, Maroseika. Liliana's phrase is extremely badly written. It can't be written well. But, if pronounced correctly — not the way the writing suggests, I mean, with different stress and tone, — then it fits the context really well and sounds very natural and not strange at all. Just try to pronounce it in the correct way, and you will see.



How can "extremely badly written" phrase be pronounced such a tricky way that would"sound very natural"? I have no idea what you mean, sorry.


----------



## LilianaB

Maroseika, see you are absolutely wrong, because this phrase was checked by someone who  is 100% Russian, not even from a different ex-soviet republic, but from Northern Russia, with perfect Russian, and this phrase was even preferred to Gvozd's version, but I did not want him to feel bad. Maybe you are from the South, or something. Badly written? How can it be badly written. it does not have the accent, but it is not really required. I came up with this phrase. When Gvozd's said it hurt his ears, I had it checked, just to make sure, because he could say I speak so many different languages that I got things confused. So, what is the truth? Maybe older women speak differently where you live. 

I am absolutely convinced this phrase and the last phrase Gvozdz suggested are the closest translations. I don't usually translate into Russian, but I translated a lot of literature from Russian, and this really fits, not only in my opinion. 

Also what kind of native speaker did you have in mind, Maroseika? An elderly lady from where? There are so many linguistic and social differences in Russia, how people speak. It would be helpful to know where the story is talking place, which part of Russia. It might be really important if it was a country woman.


----------



## _Utente

Maroseika said:


> How can "extremely badly written" phrase be pronounced such a tricky way that would"sound very natural"? I have no idea what you mean, sorry.


This happens, Maroseika, and not only with this phrase (I had other examples, unfortunately I forgot them). The cause is that the written language, being invented to fit special needs, is far less rich than the spoken language, that is, in (presumably) any existing language the written norm lacks sure means to express phrasal intonation. Sure, writing methods provide some defaults for intonation, that can be adjusted with the help of specific context, but sometimes these defaults don't fit the phrase that is to be said, and so the writing deceives the reader.

"Ну вот как вам досталось!". Please, pronounce it in a sad tone, with special stress on "вот", the phrase being fast, the overall meaning is "посмотрите, как вам досталось, посмотрите, как над вами подшутили". This way it will sound ironical (how much — it depends on a speaker). The defaults suggest another reading, in which the phrase is excessively consolating, like "ваша доля была тяжёлой" — unfortunately I have forgotten that reading, so I can't describe it, but I remember that my first reaction was the same as yours.

In a story of A. Miln, the Rabbit once said you can pronounce "Ага" in so many ways...

==========

The topic starter didn't say what kind of TV show he or she means, there's my suggestion, it is for the case that the show is intended to be [somewhat] silly: "А, так вас проучили!"


----------



## Sobakus

LilianaB said:


> Ну вот как вам досталось.



I also think this one is bad. _Как досталось_ implies bodily harm, mostly when showing your sympathy, it can't be used with _ну_ and certainly not when someone wasn't allowed in the bus.


----------



## LilianaB

This is good, too. Would an older lady be likely to speak like that? It sounds more like a 52 year old man would say it. I don't want to argue. This is my impression, however.


----------



## LilianaB

_Burning _is also about bodily harm, although it can be used metaphorically. I may have a better one, *вот попали*. What do you think?


----------



## emdq

Thank you everybody. The older lady is definitely more on the less literate side, kind of crude but to the point. She's not very refined. The show is a family comedy and as of now the teens don't reply because after the woman says it there's a smash cut to the main title.


----------



## Maroseika

_Utente said:


> "Ну вот как вам досталось!". Please, pronounce it in a sad tone, with special stress on "вот", the phrase being fast, the overall meaning is "посмотрите, как вам досталось, посмотрите, как над вами подшутили".



This is bad and unnatural Russian no matter the intonation. Sorry, can't help it.


----------



## Maroseika

emdq said:


> Thank you everybody. The older lady is definitely more on the less literate side, kind of crude but to the point. She's not very refined. The show is a family comedy and as of now the teens don't reply because after the woman says it there's a smash cut to the main title.



I think natural (although having nothing to do with the literal sense of the English phrase) reaction of the Rusisan native would be something like this:
- Ну что, доигрались / допрыгались / получили?
Or, as already proposed,
- Так вам и надо!


----------



## LilianaB

Maroseika said:


> This is bad and unnatural Russian no matter the intonation. Sorry, can't help it.



I have to tell this to the university Russian literature professor from St. Petersburg originally, who confirmed that it was absolutely appropriate in that context. She will be glad to hear that. I translated some things for her some time ago, into English of course. I don't think I will even tell her that, because she may have a heart attack. What kind of native speaker did you have in mind here, Maroseika? How old? A man or a woman? Social status? Education level. The OP just wanted something for an elderly lady, not too educated, probably from a small town. What would she be likely to say in such context?  I wouldn't say it myself in such situation, but I thought it was very good for this kind of lady.


----------



## covar

Во фразе "Ну вот как вам досталось!" нужно ещё поставить запятую, от положения которой меняется эмоциональная окраска.
"Ну, вот как вам досталось!" ("Ну, во как вам досталось!")
"Ну вот, как вам досталось!" ("Ну вот, как же вам досталось!")

И я так и не понял, с какого бодуна в этом сценарии РУССКАЯ СТАРУШКА употребляет английский сленг?


----------



## Maroseika

LilianaB said:


> What kind of native speaker did you have in mind here, Maroseika? How old? A man or a woman? Social status? Education level.


Liliana, I can only repeat my opinion based on my language experiance: the phrase is grammatically correct (less commas), but wild and unnatural, no matter sex, gender, IQ or political views of the speaker. Even if you provide it with due punctuation. 



> What would she be likely to say in such context?


I've already provided my variants.


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, that's true. Things sound different to different people. Everyone has different ears, after all. Thank you.  There are many grammatical things that sound weird to me in any language.


----------



## gvozd

LilianaB said:


> I have to tell this to the university Russian literature professor from St. Petersburg originally, who confirmed that it was absolutely appropriate in that context. She will be glad to hear that. I translated some things for her some time ago, into English of course. I don't think I will even tell her that, because she may have a heart attack. What kind of native speaker did you have in mind here, Maroseika? How old? A man or a woman? Social status? Education level. The OP just wanted something for an elderly lady, not too educated, probably from a small town. What would she be likely to say in such context?  I wouldn't say it myself in such situation, but I thought it was very good for this kind of lady.



A literature professor, I think, has rather a weak connection with our reality. They read a lot and in their brain different styles of language make such a wild mix that they can suppose Shakespeare-like speech quite appropriate nowadays.


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, she's been here for about 15 years, a woman in her 60's. It was my idea with this phrase, because I really thought, and still think, it could fit. But then since it  turned out it could cause alleged ear injury, so I called her. I don't do it too often, but this was really a matter of life and death.


----------



## gvozd

LilianaB said:


> Yes, she's been here for about 15 years, a woman in her 60's.



A new important detail. Rather suggestive one.


----------



## Cezium

May I say that for me the phrase "Ну вот как вам досталось" also sounds really unnatural. I agree with Maroseika on this one - I cannot imagine anyone talking like this. Several possible translations have been posted here already, and I think the best choices are something like "Досталось вам, ребята" or "Ну и поделом вам" with slightly different meanings.


----------



## covar

"Досталось вам, ребята" - с оттенком сочувствия.
"Ну и поделом вам" - с оттенком ехидства.
_Старая русская_ женщина выбрала бы первое.


----------



## Cezium

Старая русская женщина - возможно, но, насколько я понял из первого поста, она не старая, а просто соседка, которая старше детей ("older Russian woman neighbor"), к тому же произносит она это в насмешливой манере ("in a mocking way").


----------



## covar

Ну, если в насмешливой манере, то тогда
"Ну что, получили то, что заслужили, подонки?"


----------



## Ko-lo-bok-

Здравствуйте, covar,


covar said:


> Ну, если в насмешливой манере, то тогда
> "Ну что, получили то, что заслужили, подонки?"


Надеюсь, что Ваши слова шутка. Правда, очень плохая 

Для изучающих русских язык: я имею в виду, что "насмешливая манера" ("a mocking way") и слово "подонки" не имеют между собой ровным счетом ничего общего.


----------



## Tulenikha

I like covar's suggestion best. 

I would suggest "ну и сука..." - one fits all. Whether highly literate or not, the old lady would use this if she is struck by the situation.

Don't agree with the importance of "вот" deliberated above.


----------



## covar

_Urban Dictionary_:
1) an expression used to discribe a particularily harsh insult (a burn) - _Man, you got burned by that loser!_

Для изучающих русских язык: можно и смягчить "Ну что, получили то, что заслужили, негодники?"

Английский оригинал (дословно): "Вам было нанесено жесточайшее оскорбление водителем автобуса."

А вариантов можно придумать сколько угодно.


----------



## Sobakus

Tulenikha said:


> I would suggest "ну и сука..." - one fits all. Whether highly literate or not, the old lady would use this if she is struck by the situation.



I'm sorry but your (rather dubious) notion of what an old lady could say in this situation has nothing to do with translating what she did in fact say.


----------



## Cezium

covar said:


> _Urban Dictionary_:
> 1) an expression used to discribe a particularily harsh insult (a burn) - _Man, you got burned by that loser!_
> 
> Для изучающих русских язык: можно и смягчить "Ну что, получили то, что заслужили, негодники?"
> 
> Английский оригинал (дословно): "Вам было нанесено жесточайшее оскорбление водителем автобуса."
> 
> А вариантов можно придумать сколько угодно.



Не надо путать две вещи - женщина говорит детям, что их только что обидел водитель автобуса, что вовсе не должно означать, что сама женщина хочет их обидеть. Она лишь указывает на сам факт обиды от водителя в насмешливой манере, поэтому считаю, что не обязательно добавлять в ее высказывание "негодники", а тем более "подонки". Например, я могу сказать приятелю, что водитель автобуса его только что оскорбил, и это никаким образом не будет грубо, по отношению к приятелю, так как я только указал на сам факт оскорбления.


----------



## covar

Вопрос был в том, как передать _насмешливую_ манеру ("a mocking way") _пожилой русской_ женщины, причём так, чтобы на русском языке эта фраза звучала бы естественно для _пожилой русской_ женщины. 
Эта женщина вряд ли стала бы использовать английский сленг ("got burned"), даже говоря по-английски.
В фильме она говорит что-то по-русски (_что?_), а фраза "You just got burned by a bus driver" - это просто _перевод на английский_ её фразы, который отображается в субтитрах. Перевод плохой, поскольку использует английский сленг, не имеющий соответствующего аналога в русском языке.
И вот мы пытаемся понять, что же она сказала на самом деле.


----------



## Cezium

Я думаю, если бы она действительно сказала "подонки" или "негодники", перевод был бы что-то вроде "You just got burned by a bus driver, little bastards". К тому же я считаю, что в данном случае "Their older neighbor" означает не то, что женщина именно _пожилая, _а то, что она старше самих детей. Иначе было бы сказано "Their old Russian woman neighbor".


----------



## covar

Да всё равно. Пусть этим подросткам по 17 лет, а "Their older Russian woman neighbor" уже 20 лет.
Она же говорит по-русски! Они русского не знают, я так думаю. Она может говорить всё что угодно. Они всё равно не поймут. (А если поймут, то этой тётке может и не поздоровиться.)
Этот эпизод фильма кажется довольно глупым и бессмысленным. Зачем он нужен? Вставить русскую фразу? Но зачем?
Похоже, что *emdq* и является автором сценария этого фильма. Иначе он бы знал оригинальную русскую фразу.


----------

